# Frogs & Toads > African Bullfrogs >  Does my enclosure seem ok?

## daltar08

i ordered my pixie frog this morning from LLLreptiles, and finished (mostly except for live plants) my enclosure, it is a 29 gallon, with a 2 gallon+ swimming area with a fluval filter and the substrate is coco fiber, now i'm wondering if my substrate is TOO deep, i mean how deep do these guys burrow, i'm guessing the substrate is 8-10 inches deep, heating wire running under the tank and small heating pad on side of the tank, UVB lights on top for plants. here is a picture of the enclosure, frog will be a juvi when i receive it. tips or suggestions welcome.

----------


## Jimifrog

If you ever want to see your pixie, you might want to bring the substrate level down a bit. When I had my pixies in substrate, they burrowed until they hit the bottom. It makes it difficult for daily feedings to have to dig them out.  Besides that, it looks like a cool place to be a frog.

----------


## daltar08

ok cool thanks for the input, the level is so high due to the pool being deep, could i perhaps do a layer of gravel and then like 2 inches of coco on top of this? or will they just burrow through the gravel?

----------


## Jimifrog

I am not sure what they will do when they hit the gravel, but it's worth a try. Either way, your frog will be fine. It's just a little extra work on your part.

----------


## GRABibus

Agreed with Jimifrog.
The first time I had my juv (7 months ago), I put it in an enclosure with the same level of substrate.
=> It burrowed immediately at the bottom.

I had to dig it out for feeding after 2 weeks !!!

Be careful with the depth of water in your water bowl.

This tank is perfect for a complete non fearful adult frog.

In conclusion :
- I would decrease a lot the level of substrate to not allow burrowing (Your juv needs to eat each day or each 2 days)
- I would add some hidding parts to make your frog more secure (Plants, wood barks...
- I would cover 3 sides of the enclosure to make it more secure also...

----------


## Tyler

also for live plants it helps to have a gravel/hydro ball bottom for draining my Lil dude doesn't burrow much he's pretty open and isn't afraid of me at all here's how I did the bottom of mine there is window screening from Walmart in between the hydro balls and the Eco earth

----------


## frogster

I would also stay away from bottom heat.I believe I read that a frog may burrow on top of heat and not move and will die.I use flexwatt on the sides of my tank and this seems to work.Just my 2 cents...........Good luck with your new pyxie

----------


## daltar08

Alright i changed the substraight level from 9 inches to 4 on the non pond side, i then cut an 11 3/4 inch wide by 9 inch tall sheet of plexyglass sheet and slid it inbetween the pond area and the burrowing area,  around the 1.5 inch gap around the pond i added large river rocks to prevent burrowing around the pond. i also added a second flixible heat pad to the side of the cage in the burrowing area and unplugged the heating cable all together.

----------


## Sublime

LLLReptile is a good business.  I'm from southern california, so they're all around me.  Tell me how your fluval filter does.  I bought one that I havent set up yet for my bigger tank.  

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

----------


## daltar08

alright will do, threw some tiny feeder goldfish in the "pond" wonder if the frog will like em haha seems to be great so far! frog arrives tuesday, cannot stand the wait!

----------


## Tyler

Feeder fish are kinda worthless unless they are guppies or mollies goldfish are full of fat and have parasites trust me I work at Petsmart they give stuff to alot of our other fish lol

----------


## daltar08

here is the updated look of the swimming area, some fake plant vines as a sort of ladder out of the pool, and river rocks will preven burrowing.

----------


## Tyler

Pretty cool I could be wrong but I thought I read it's not good to have gravel/pebbles because they may eat them but I could be wrong but that tank looks amazing bud I really like it

----------


## daltar08

yea thanks, im gettin rid of the pebbles at the bottom of the swimmin hole and replacing them with river rocks about the size of the ones around the swimmin hole!

----------


## Tyler

It looks amazing I'm sure he will love it

----------

daltar08

----------


## daltar08

Thanks bud, here is the updated look, note the plexiglass devider to isolate one side for burrowing and the large rocks prevent burrowing on the swimming side!

----------


## Tyler

Yea it looks awesome mine is still a midget so he doesn't get a custom tank yet lol

----------


## daltar08

mine will be a midget when i get him/her as well

----------


## Tyler

Ahhh mine Is still in a 10g Bout to be moved to a 20

----------


## daltar08

OK, so frogs comin tommorow morning!!!! water level is 4-5 inches, does this seem too deep? i can lower it by adding more river rocks.

----------


## Sublime

> OK, so frogs comin tommorow morning!!!! water level is 4-5 inches, does this seem too deep? i can lower it by adding more river rocks.


For a baby yeah - only needs to be about 1-2" deep.  For my adult I have it at about 3-4".

----------


## daltar08

yes it only needs 1-2" but will it be ok with 3-4?

----------


## Sublime

> yes it only needs 1-2" but will it be ok with 3-4?


If you have some platform or big rock for the frog to rest on, then 3-4" is fine.  Make sure the frog can get out of the water easily.

----------


## daltar08

alright thank you! this forum is a true treasure i plan to keep you all updated!

----------


## daltar08

beautiful frog how old is (im guessing its a he?)

----------


## Sublime

> beautiful frog how old is (im guessing its a he?)


Yeah its a male - he was sleeping when I took this picture.  He's almost a year old.  Got him from LLLReptile  :Smile: .

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Tyler

well for my baby i just used a clay tray from the little clay pots only a few cm's deep but he loved it and even now i just upped to the bigger size in my 20gal im setting up this week ill be customizing a water area

----------

